# Best Curry House in Rusholme, Manchester?



## Mallard (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm off up to Manchester on Wednesday and will probably inevitably go for a curry. I've not been to a Curry House in Rusholme for a long time. Which place is decent these days and for what? Ta!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 21, 2008)

For me the Tabac or the Shezan.

The Fatoosh, a Lebanese restaurant, on Wilmslow Road is well worth a visit mind.


----------



## Mallard (Jul 22, 2008)

Cheers Fedayn I've never been to either of those. We normally go to The Great Kathmandu in West Didsbury but I fancy a change (and a pub crawl back through town).


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

My favorite is definitely King Cobra. I have been in most of them there, and it is by far the best, IMO. 

The food is Sri Lankan so there is different stuff on the menu, as well as the usual stuff. The service was brilliant as well.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jul 22, 2008)

My fave place to eat in Rusholme is _Kebabish: The Thrill Of The Grill_; not a restaurant - more of a cafe/diner - but the food there is lush. That the place is always packed day in day out _and_ it's main clientele are of Pakistani/of Pakistani descent is pretty telling IMO.

I wouldn't go there on a first date mind, being that it's not date atmosphere  (ie. very basic - a drink is a can of whatever and a glass, there is strictly no alcohol, there's no meeting and greeting of customers on the door, no poppadoms while you're perusing the menu etc). But the staff there are friendly and numerous, and the food is of very good quality.

If I was going to go to a proper restaurant I'd probably go to Lal Quila - they do a great mix grill.


----------



## moose (Jul 22, 2008)

Punjab for their huuuuuuge mushroom dosas.


----------



## rosa (Jul 23, 2008)

Not been there for about 4 years but back in the day: Royal Naz, Tabak, Al-Bilal. I've only ever heard bad thing about Mr Khan's, if it's still there avoid it like the plague. Similarly if you're going for a drink afterwards DO NOT go to the Huntsman, it's a local pub for local people, as soon as you walk in the music'll go off and everyone will turn around and glare at you. Go to the Whitworth or Hardy's Well instead.


----------



## Mallard (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks folks, I'll remember these tips. In the end my mate insisted in going to The Great Kathmandu in West Didsbury which had fantastic popadums and garlic naans but the curry dishes were very disappointing. They must have changed chefs since winning awards as I had about 4 pieces of tough chicken in a watery hot sauce. Curry let down! The |Railway pub opposite is worth a look though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> My fave place to eat in Rusholme is _Kebabish: The Thrill Of The Grill_; not a restaurant - more of a cafe/diner - but the food there is lush. That the place is always packed day in day out _and_ it's main clientele are of Pakistani/of Pakistani descent is pretty telling IMO.
> 
> I wouldn't go there on a first date mind, being that it's not date atmosphere  (ie. very basic - a drink is a can of whatever and a glass, there is strictly no alcohol, there's no meeting and greeting of customers on the door, no poppadoms while you're perusing the menu etc). But the staff there are friendly and numerous, and the food is of very good quality.
> 
> If I was going to go to a proper restaurant I'd probably go to Lal Quila - they do a great mix grill.



_Kebabish _gets a thumbs up from me as well.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 28, 2008)

i'll second Fatoosh. brilliant lebanese place. also check out the bar next door, Saki. owned by a thoroughly top turkish guy called mehmet. a bit of an odd place but ive adopted it as my local and theres nowt better than having a few, then grabbing a shawrama from fatoosh


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 28, 2008)

moose said:


> Punjab for their huuuuuuge mushroom dosas.



Is that a South Indian place? Really want to try South Indian food again as found their veggie range so good and so different to usual curry house fare at the one South Indian place I have ever been to...


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone like playing Rusholme roulette??

That's farting without taking any care the morning after a hot and spicy curry.


----------

